
I quit social media, TV, movies, series, newspapers and video games - aliveornothing
https://medium.com/@aliveornothing/i-took-a-step-away-from-modern-society-heres-what-happened-25d1c9b60c29
======
aliveornothing
if anyone has any questions ask away

